
Show HN: Richly interactive map of COVID-19 cases by US county - freedmand
https://covid19map.us/
======
freedmand
Hi HN,

I couldn't find a richly interactive COVID-19 map anywhere that includes
historical data, so I made my own. I used SvelteJS and deck.gl to create a
fast and functional frontend. The dataset comes from USAFacts[1].

Source code can be found here:
[https://github.com/freedmand/covid19map](https://github.com/freedmand/covid19map)

[1] [https://usafacts.org/visualizations/coronavirus-
covid-19-spr...](https://usafacts.org/visualizations/coronavirus-
covid-19-spread-map/)

~~~
clouddrover
Here's a map from Johns Hopkins:
[https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html](https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html)

~~~
freedmand
I've definitely seen/used that map, which as far as I know is one of the
authoritative ones worldwide. I wasn't able to see how to paginate back in
time with that map to view growth, which was one of my primary motives for
building this one. Is there a way to do that with the John Hopkins map?

------
JMTQp8lwXL
I get disappointed when cool stuff like this is made with <canvas> instead of
<svg> because I want to look at the DOM, and understand how it was made, but I
can't.

That being said, this is a great visualization.

~~~
freedmand
Thanks for the feedback. I love SVG and actually iterated with that at first,
but getting the site to be zippy and responsive required using WebGL

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
It's not a criticism of choosing the canvas element, that is completely
reasonable. All I'm saying is, there could be better tooling for inspecting
them and how they work.

